# Canadian source for BodyGuardz iPhone transparent skin?



## wandaowen (Nov 13, 2007)

Hi
Does anyone know of any online store in Canada that sells the BodyGuardz transparent skin for iPhones? Could be a retail store too if it is in the Montreal area...
When buying from the US, shipping costs more than the film itself!

Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Ace McDuck (Sep 27, 2005)

Don't know about Bodyguardz, but I bought an identical skin from Invisibleshield in the US, free shipping & it took about a week to get here, no duty/taxes, and they shipped USPS so no brokerage fees.

invisibleSHIELD | Apple iPhone Cases, Screen Protectors, Covers, Shields, Skins, Invisible Shield


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

just order one online or off ebay, its doubtful that stores would carrier a $25 item since the iphone isn't available in canada. A $2 silicone case? sure why not.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

You could try the source described above, and here:

Elect - BestSkinsEver (InvisibleShields, as low as $6!) ONE OF RFD'S LONGEST RUNNING THREADS! - RedFlagDeals.com Forums


----------



## digitddog (Jul 5, 2006)

*Alternatives to BodyGuardz*

I've ordered both BestSkinsEver ($7.99US plus $2.25 shipping via USPS) and GuardFilm ($12.99US, including shipping via USPS) for my iPod touch. No customs or duty in either case.

Both seemed to be made of similar material. The GuardFilm seemed to have a smoother finish but didn't cover the bezel surrounding the screen or the corners of the metallic back. The BestSkinsEver seemed to have a slightly rippled finish (but very slight) but had a design that protected the corners of the back better and covered the complete front, including the bezel.

I decided to cover the front with the GuardFilm (choosing clarity over bezel protection) and the BestSkinsEver for the back (to protect the corners).

FYI, I used a GuardFilm on my 5thGen iPod. After a year, the skin had some minor scratches (I always threw it in my pocket with keys and coins) and a slight yellowish tint. But still a very good product that I'd recommend.

FYI, I'm not sure the slight ripple of the BestSkinsEver would have affected the quality of the screen, but I didn't want to chance it.

bestskinsever.com
guardfilm.com

Mo


----------

